# I've seen it all now...



## Sally71 (Jun 13, 2015)

Popped into the supermarket this afternoon and whilst in the fruit and veg department I spotted a plastic pack containing what on a brief glance looked like 6 doughnuts.  On closer inspection they turned out to be...
Flat peaches!!!

Um, ??  There were some single ones too, they literally looked liked like round peaches that had been squashed!

I don't often eat peaches so didn't buy any, but I imagine they are almost the same as round peaches but just a flatter shape.  Have they been bred like this, and if so, WHY?  What's wrong with spherical peaches?!

Very odd indeed


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2015)

I've never seen any of those - I wonder if it makes them easier/cheaper to pack or something? 

The most astonishing thing I ever saw in a supermarket was one of these:





A fractal cauliflower!  I think I was about 30 years old and it just amazed me!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2015)

Just looked them up - apparently, they are called 'Saturn peaches'! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturn_Peach


----------



## zuludog (Jun 13, 2015)

I live in Burnley, which has a large Asian/ex- Pakistani population. All the time I have lived here, about 4 years, the local greengrocer has been selling flat peaches. I've tried them, they're neither better nor worse than ordinary peaches.

I haven't checked the prices, but I'm sure they will be cheaper than the major supermarkets. In fact, I buy all my fruit & veg from the local shops.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2015)

Get them all over France  - in season.  Taste exactly the same as ordinary spherical ones.

They also sell two types of Nectarine - jaune or blanc, which relates to the colour of the flesh.  They are the same too !


----------



## David H (Jun 14, 2015)

Totally unrelated.

Have you seen this in the Asian Supermarket.






Supposed to be good to reduce *blood sugar* ??

*http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/benefits-bitter-melon-tea-6717.html*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2015)

David H said:


> Supposed to be good to reduce *blood sugar* ??



Haha! I wrote a poem about this as a 'cure' for diabetes, although it didn't involve eating the bitter gourd, or drinking it as tea...



> There are lots of natural remedies that can help people with diabetes maintain good blood glucose levels, although their efficacy is often difficult to prove, and relying on them can be potentially dangerous. One such remedy is bitter melon, or bitter gourd, and the majority of advocates of this recommend eating the fruit or seeds, or taking the active ingredients in a supplement.
> 
> However, in the wacky world of diabetes, there’s always one stand-out fruitloop who puts forward a bizarre slant of their own, and offering a cure. Bitter melon is no exception. I won’t publicise the site that suggests this, but the method is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bessiemay (Jun 14, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I've never seen any of those - I wonder if it makes them easier/cheaper to pack or something?
> 
> The most astonishing thing I ever saw in a supermarket was one of these:
> 
> ...


I saw one of these at a farmers market. It looked so beautiful I bought one. Tasted quite nice if I remember rightly but haven't seen one since.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2015)

Bessiemay said:


> I saw one of these at a farmers market. It looked so beautiful I bought one. Tasted quite nice if I remember rightly but haven't seen one since.



I seem to remember they sold little ones in Waitrose


----------



## Bloden (Jun 15, 2015)

They're called "paraguayos" here in Spain (must be from Paraguay). They're called "doughnut peaches" at my mum's local grocer's in Swansea.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 15, 2015)

my favourites were dragon fruits. I can't always get them but they are yummy. Can't get anything too exotic in my local co op although they do try


----------

